# How Many Wins for the Spurs this Year?



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Predict the Spurs 2005/2006 Season Record*

how many gms will they win?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Spurs 2005/2006 Season Record*

Damn you, TheRoc5. You took away the little traffic that the EaZy points game would ever have? :curse: Why, man?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

How Many Wins for the Spurs this Year?


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

50-60


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

50-60 is a little too wide of a range for me. Back in September and August I was thinking 64-65 wins, but I think a more realistic figure will be closer to 60. There are some damn good teams the Spurs will have to face, so I don't figure the Spurs will be able to top 64-65 wins.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

56 - 58 and I think that leads the league.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm guessing about 60 wins.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

55-60


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ignore this post.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

57 wins. Mark it down


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

63 wins will tell them apart from the rest of the league


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

64-18


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

57 wins


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the Spurs will have anywhere from 63-68 wins, barring injury...that team has NO weaknesses and the only ones who can stop them are themselves...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is some what related and unrelated to this thread. However I have started a prediction thread for the up coming Nuggets vs. Spurs game in the Nuggets forum. Please make your game prediction at the following link in the Nuggets Forum. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211530

Also if you can add any insight in to who the Spurs will be starting or anything else pertaining to the match up I will give rep. However if you wan't you can just make your game prediction as I did. I picked the Nuggets to win the game. Should be a dandy.

Good Luck Spurs Fans!


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

o wins for lol they suck


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

luckylakers said:


> o wins for lol they suck


o wins? Come on I think they'll atleast get b wins.


----------



## realist (Nov 6, 2005)

55-60 

can't see us challenging bulls record unfortunately


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Spurs? Frickin' 70 if Pop gives Manu and TD at least 25 a game with the other good guys. I think, and the Suns fan in me cringes at this, that the L should start taking the Spurs' ring sizes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

realist said:


> 55-60
> 
> can't see us challenging bulls record unfortunately



Compared to this team, that Bulls team sucks. Again, the Suns fan in me is puking.


----------

